# Jindo Dogs - Need Foster/Adopt



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

***PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST***​
*Contact*
[email protected]
http://www.jindoproject.org/​
These are a couple of dogs which were brought into the Jindo Project lately. We are willing to transport to almost any where for long term foster or adoptive households! 


*Time is limited.*


ANNIE - New Jersey 
http://www.jindoproject.org/1/index.php?option=com_adsmanager&page=show_ad&adid=45&catid=1&Itemid=0
Annie is a stunning 2.5 year old female wolf-grey Jindo. Annie has the best personality of any Jindo we've taken in. She is friendly, loving, submissive for a Jindo and gets along well with other dogs. Annie quickly warms up to new people and loves to give kisses. She is very attentive to her humans and is very good about paying attention to her leader while on walks. She even loves to go for runs and would make a great running partner. It is not often we say this about Jindos, but Annie must go to a home with another dog. She has separation anxiety when she is the only dog. Annie is a very rare dog and will make an excellent loving, loyal companion. 









*SCAPER, NEEDS FOSTER/ADOPTIVE HOME BEFORE : April 5th, 2008*

SCAPER - Georgia
http://www.jindoproject.org/1/index.php?option=com_adsmanager&page=show_ad&adid=44&catid=1&Itemid=0
I earned my name “Scaper” when I slipped my collar and played chase with my foster mom after we arrived home from the shelter and she let me out of the car. What can I say, I was finally FREE! I am currently being fostered in GA. So far, I seem to be a very good Jindo from what everyone tells me. I’m very friendly and affectionate. I even get along well with my new golden retriever foster brother. Well that is, until I have a toy. I don’t like to share my toys yet. I’m still new to foster care and I haven’t shared all of my secrets yet. I am a very good dog and I’d really like to have a loving family to live with for the rest of my life.










*Contact*
[email protected]
http://www.jindoproject.org/​


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

wow... that is one beautiful girl.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

Sent you off an email. Thanks for taking the time to look at this thread. =)


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Application has been sent! Wish me luck in the application process everyone!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs!  

Trumpet jock - Who did you send in an app for?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Gorgeous dogs!
> 
> Trumpet jock - Who did you send in an app for?


Annie. Every single piece of her description fits perfectly with what I'm looking for, plus she's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Trumpetjock: That's unfair I'm way too jealous of you. First Rocky, then Annie ?

You'll have to post tons of pictures 

I wish I could help a Korean Jindo in need but I am not ready for a new dog


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

AkiraleShiba:

Well you know where to find me when you change your mind. 
You already know about shiba's so I'd say your about 90% of the way there to understanding the Jindo, ha ha. 
We actually have quiet a few Jindo's out there so hopefully we could match up something ideal for you and little Akira one day. 

Cheers!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I promise I will remember ... I am sure Jindos are amazing dogs. If only we were not moving to Paris


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh no, haha!
Maybe they have Jindos in Paris... just maybe.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

Wanted to add the information that Scaper, the male Jindo in GA needs a long-term foster home, or adoptive home no later then April 5th! 

We are willing to help arrange transport to any good home.


----------

